# [forum bloccato]opendns mi sta bloccando l'accesso al forum

## cloc3

stranissimo.

da stamattina, se uso opendns, non riesco a raggiungere moltissimi siti.

per scrivere questo post, ho dovuto usare un dns telecom.

succede anche a voi?

----------

## k01

no, e uso anche io opendns:

 *Quote:*   

> cat /etc/resolv.conf 
> 
> # Generated by dhcpcd from eth0
> 
> # /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line
> ...

 

nessun problema riscontrato

----------

## cloc3

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> no, e uso anche io opendns:
> 
> 

 

diavolo.

qui da me insiste tuttora.

----------

## djinnZ

Non uso più opendns ma google e qualche problema lo ho avuto comunque negli ultimi giorni. E non solo sui subdomini di gentoo (tutti inaccessibili).

Fosse che "qualcuno" si sta già organizzando "alla cinese" per evitare di fare la fine di [censura]?

Ribadisco che il "qualcuno" può essere chiunque, perché non vede differenze tra gli schieramenti (sono nelle stesse identiche posizioni anche se sembrano dire il contrario).  :Twisted Evil: 

Non è che come qualche anno fa, tornando seri, sia stato introdotto qualche dato errato nei dns e si sta ancora tentando di correggerlo?

Hai provato a seguire i passi per la registrazione? Mi ricordo che era possibile personalizzare la tabella dei siti malevoli e non, l'avranno resa obbligatoria?

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai provato a seguire i passi per la registrazione?

 

registrazione di che?

----------

## k01

credo che intenda la registrazione sul sito di opendns

----------

## djinnZ

Sarò il solito paranoico complottista ma mi puzza di trucchetto per far registrare la gente. Dichiaro che è gratuito ma se non ti registri non lo puoi usare.

Credo sia inutile tediarti con le solite solfe che conosci benissimo.

Temo che per risolvere devi registrarti ed impostare i filtri personalizzati.

L'alternativa è che per qualche strana ragione (scherzo idiota incluso, se ti capita "dal lavoro") è stato impostato per errore (o , sempre per fare il paranoico, su tutta la classe ip in cui ti viene assegnato l'indirizzo dinamico di un certo isp) un filtro personalizzato.

Mi pare che se vai su welcome.opendns.org dovrebbe dirti se stai usando un filtro personalizzato o meno.

Altro non so perché non lo uso più e mi sto basando su quello che ricordo.

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi pare che se vai su welcome.opendns.org dovrebbe dirti se stai usando un filtro personalizzato o meno.
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

che novità sono?

sarà mica l'ultima trovata di Steve Jobs?

----------

## djinnZ

In queste condizioni (vedere nonciclopedia e wikipedia) ci si può attendere di tutto da tutti.

Personalmente sono più portato a credere che sia stato concepito da Huang.

Ma d'altro canto di cosa ti preoccupi?

Per caso non riesci ad accedere al portale del Montedizucchero? Questa è l'unica cosa che devi verificare.

Se funziona smettila di fare il polemico anticonformista ed accetta anche tu, come cinquecento milioni di fessi, che la rete si riduca ad un sito.

Queste manie di grandezza... come se avesse bisogno di altro... il web 1.0 ormai è storia... la comunicazione è tutto... etc.

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## devilheart

Una volta usavo pure io opendns e avevo già problemi con certi nomi che non si risolvevano (mentre con altri dns tutto ok). Poi, quando hanno iniziato a redirigerti alla loro pagina di ricerca quando sbagliavi nome del sito, ho deciso di passare a google

----------

## cloc3

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> Poi, quando hanno iniziato a redirigerti alla loro pagina di ricerca quando sbagliavi nome del sito, ho deciso di passare a google

 

anche a me quel comportamento dà un fastidio tremendo, ma il servizio di dns mi sembra ugualmente troppo strategico per non affidarlo ad un gestore indipendente. i dns mal risolti ci cui hai detto sono un fenomeno che sembrava svanito da qualche tempo.

comunque, adesso anche il mio effetto è scomparso da sè.

prima, però, è durato due o tre giorni. un periodo davvero incredibile di questi tempi.

----------

